# Tree Lounge vs. Gunslinger



## agg5910

I am looking to possibly buy another climber strictly for gun hunting. I have owned a couple of gunslingers in the past and they are definately comfortable, but they are large and heavy too. I believe the new Tree Lounge weighs like 19 lbs. I am looking for comments on the NEW Tree Lounge, not the old one and anyone who may have owned both and your opinions from actual experience. 

Thx, AGG


----------



## dixie

I have both models of the lounge and love both of them, I used to hunt with a guy who had a gunslinger and we'd swap stands at times, you can't go wrong with either of them, I felt as safe in the slinger as I do in mine


----------



## agg5910

*TTT*

What I basically want to know between the two is how well they pack together and the weight and ease of setup. I know both of them are comfortable..I"ve heard good things about both.


----------



## Nugefan

I have the Gunslinger and I love it ....

sold a Tree Lounge I had , older model and was heavy ....

I like to face the tree gun huntin' .....


----------



## ALLBEEF

I have a slinger - Its nice to sit in - but it is heavy!!


----------



## Buckbuster

I have had both , sold the tree lounge but still have the GS much easier to set up and climb up or down. Only drawback it is heavy. But I don't carry it all over the woods. Good stand for several hrs. or all day. I would never buy another tree lounge. Take a look at Millenium stands, most comfortable stand I ever set in. I hunted out of them for 3 days in Illinois 2 yrs. ago and was very impressed with the comfort. They were not a climbing stand but a lock on you have to use climbing sticks.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

New Tree Lounge......


----------



## camotoy

liked my gun slinger a lot ,,till somebody stole it last week!!!!!!!


----------



## whitworth

*Well it depends*

My old tree stand is a lot like the gunslinger.  The seat faces the tree.  I considered the tree lounge, but ...   Notice how far the standing platform of the tree lounge is from the tree, as compared to the gunslinger.   I'd rather stand next to the tree.

I use mine for both gun and bow season.  Aquaintances and friends used the tree lounge for gun season only.  All loved it.

I'm not 200% on heights, so I opted for the more comfortable climbing stand, when used for the bow in a standing position.

Interesting but my stand weighs only 21 pounds/250 lbs max.  I notice tree stands have added weight over the past ten years.


----------



## 7MAGMIKE

I love my Tree Lounge but gees it is heavy.


----------



## Crimson

Buckbuster said:


> I have had both , sold the tree lounge but still have the GS much easier to set up and climb up or down. Only drawback it is heavy. But I don't carry it all over the woods. Good stand for several hrs. or all day. I would never buy another tree lounge. Take a look at Millenium stands, most comfortable stand I ever set in. I hunted out of them for 3 days in Illinois 2 yrs. ago and was very impressed with the comfort. They were not a climbing stand but a lock on you have to use climbing sticks.



i couldn't agree more with buckbuster.  i have had both models of tree lounges and one of my uncles old gunslingers that is 10 years old, and i would take the gunslinger 7 days a week and twice on sunday.  it is heavier, but i just like it better.

now on to the real deal. you have got to check out the millenium stands.   this is without a doubt the most comfortable stand i have ever hunted out of.  not a climber, but it is awsome.  cedar rock feed in greenville, ga. sells them and you can actually sit in one.  it is the bomb.


----------



## Jack Flynn

Get the gunslinger for a gun only stand. What few drawbacks it has will be greatly overridden by ease of climbing and the plain old saftey factor. More comfy than a big mans lazy boy..........Tree lounge don't even measure up to the slinger in any kind of way.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

I currently own One of each and like them both the slinger is heavy and bulky and is spooky on a tree with knots on the tree or leaning trunks the slinger would get the nod for an all day sit on a tree that you are familliar with. You have to guess which bolt holes to put the bolts in to get the stand to level out when you get where you are going and it is a little more comfortable a little loose on the tree than to tight. The lounge is lighter and will climb any tree the only thing spooky is turning around when you get where you are going but that goes away after time and that is the confidence you gain in the stand after use. I also own a Summit Viper and of the three stands I own the lounge gets the nod for safety confidence. With the lounge you can sit on one side rail and the stand will shift a little but it will not go down the tree. I would not do that with the Viper or the Slinger. The lounge is the stand I take when I am going to walk in to an area and do not know exactly where I am going to hunt. the lounge is easier to carry lighter and smaller folded up and on your back.  The lounge is noisy and a harder to put on the tree but you put it on as tight as you can and when you get up the tree you level it. I bought the Lounge first the Slinger second and the Viper last. The Viper is easier and faster to put on the tree and light, But not as comfortable as the Lounge or the Slinger and it suffers the same issues of safety as the Slinger. With all stands you should wear fall protection (I.E. harness & lanyard). When I talk about issues of safety I am not saying the Slinger or the Viper are not safe they are not as forgiving as the Lounge as to abnormalities in the tree trunk. With the Lounge without the bowhunting adapter you can not stand up to stretch your legs and the adapter adds more weight that puts it on comparison with the Slinger. With the Slinger and the Viper I like to pre scout the area and pick out the tree before I hunt but if I do not have that luxury I take the Lounge the lounge gives you more options which tree you hang on. If I am going to take the stand in and out with me I will take the Viper if I am going to leave the stand on the tree and hunt several times before taking it out I will take the Slinger if I don't know exacktly where I am going to hang or I need the option of hanging on an ugly tree I take the Lounge so basically it is a matter Of which stand will most match what  type of hunting you do and what is important to you weight comfort or ease of hanging on the tree. I hope this will help you in your decision. It took me 20 years to aquire all three stands so I know owning all three may not be an option for you


----------



## gobblingghost

I have had both and now I only hunt from a Gunslinger and besides if i remember correctly the builder is a Fl boy and works close to St. Augustine


----------



## bhboss

*gunslinger vs. tree lounge*

I own both the gunslinger and the new tree lounge. 

The new lounge weighs in at 19lbs. my model has the basket that you stand in, putting it at 21lbs. the lounge is comfortable, but that is about all i like about it! I weigh 235lbs and the basket is made of thin strips of aluminum bar metal. this makes for a shaky combination when i stand in it. Also, turning around when you get up there is sketchy. you have to turn, keep your balance, hold your gear, and sit down awkwardly. lastly, i don't feel safe when climbing down. the foot portion is minimal and there are no nylon boot loops. you have to stick your boot toes through the metal bars and hope it doesn't slip out of your feet. i don't wear a safety harness in the stand so these issues concern me. for comfort, i could sit in it all day. 

I prefer the gunslinger. it weighs in at 26lbs, and is harder to pack up, but easier to mount on the tree. I feel 100% safe in it, which means that i can climb higher in it. i can nap in it because there is so much room and it is so comfortable. the foot platform is a real platform so that you can safely stand up, turn around, and move side to side. Also, i can scale a tree faster with the gunslinger because the stroke is at least 24 inches at a time or more. i own both the original and the bow combo gunslinger. the bow combo doesn't have a head rest, and while facing the tree there isn't as much leg room.

moral of the story, i would take the gunslinger over the lounge 11 times out of 10. i know this thread is old but i couldn't help replying when i ran across it on a google search for the gunslinger. i'm looking to buy a new one soon.


----------



## scottcrews6131

Millenium has a climber, i dont know if its new not heard much about them but i sit in one at the store it felt really comfortable


----------

